# My Zombie went to the Bridge on Monday



## ZomMom (Nov 22, 2003)

We had to help our beloved Zombie to the Bridge on Monday 11/17/03. It was so hard to do, and I have cried so many tears over the loss of my companion of 17 years. 

My condolences to the others posting of kitty losses. It is so hard to let go.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

So sorry for your loss, that is a day we all dread.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am sorry about Zombie, ZomMom
May he rest in peace


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Have fun at the bridge, Zombie!

17 is an old age for a kitty


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

17 is a great age for a kitty and I know this is kind of late but am sorry about your loss, it is very devastating to lose a beloved pet.


----------

